# Now booking for January - proofreading (discounted for a limited time!)



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Updated March 2022*

Proofreading is now $0.002 per word. *$20 off your first book!*
Please check my website for updated info. No private messages here, only via the website contact form, please.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Greetings, alexabooks!

You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe!

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post. You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Lastly, please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond in a civil manner. Members may also ask questions -- about how the service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service.

Disputes between you and clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## Deke (May 18, 2013)

Terrific!  You can start with "Andy McBean and the War of the Worlds."  It's free on Amazon.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Deke said:


> Terrific! You can start with "Andy McBean and the War of the Worlds." It's free on Amazon.


Looks like Alexa has a submission form here, Deke: http://alexabooks.wixsite.com/authors


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Deke said:


> Terrific! You can start with "Andy McBean and the War of the Worlds." It's free on Amazon.


I will need a .doc file and a sample first. Please use the submission form on my website.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Becca Mills said:


> Greetings, alexabooks!
> You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe!
> ...


Thanks! I've read the rules, and the YP is a great idea


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have an open spot next week, so if anyone needs proofreading services, please use the form on my website to submit your book http://alexabooks.wixsite.com/authors
*Now accepting submissions for January* (only 3 books scheduled so far)


----------



## cdtooch (Aug 27, 2012)

I highly recommend Alexa's proofreading services. She is professional, prompt and courteous in addition to being reasonably priced. My experience working with her was wonderful. I plan to work with her on all future projects.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

Just chiming in to mention how much I love that Batman gif. Snerk!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Jessie G. Talbot said:


> Just chiming in to mention how much I love that Batman gif. Snerk!


Ha ha Batman says Thank you!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Deke said:


> Terrific! You can start with "Andy McBean and the War of the Worlds." It's free on Amazon.


That's a really good story, by the way.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

cdtooch said:


> I highly recommend Alexa's proofreading services. She is professional, prompt and courteous in addition to being reasonably priced. My experience working with her was wonderful. I plan to work with her on all future projects.


Forgot to reply to this one. It was a pleasure to read your books, and I'm happy I could help  Looking forward to book 5!

*Now booking for February*, but I can squeeze in one more book in Jan, if anyone needs me http://alexabooks.wixsite.com/authors


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I've updated my web page, and I'm now booking for March http://alexabooks.wixsite.com/authors
I have open spots from 3/3 to 3/19


----------



## Lara Blunte (Dec 11, 2015)

Alexa saved my life! I was so sick of combing my books for errors, and most proofreaders are too expensive. Her prices are good, and she is quick and thorough, even going beyond duty. She's done two books for me and will do the others, I highly recommend her!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*IMPORTANT UPDATE*

I know there are many authors who can't afford paid services they need, and I know how much it sucks. Since I have more free time now, I've come up with an idea that will give all authors a chance *to get their book proofread for only $50*, irrespective of word count.

Once a month, I will post in this thread about a special offer. On this day, you can submit your book via my website, and *the first 3 authors will get a 50% discount.* One author can only submit one book, and if you'd like me to proofread another one, you can either submit it later at regular price, or wait for another special offer. You can have all your books proofread for only $50 this way, as long as you're among the first three authors to email me during the special offer every month.

There are three conditions:
- the book must be finished (you must be ready to send me the book right away)
- it must be ready for proofreading. I don't accept books that look like a first draft (typos all over the page).
- Horror and Steamy Romance are okay; excessive gore and porn will not be accepted.

What I will help you eliminate:
- grammatical errors
- typographical errors
- spelling errors
- repeating or missed words
- POV, age, name inconsistencies
- plot holes
- confusing text, etc.

*If you're interested, please scroll up and use the Notify button. *
You will receive an email notification when I post about a special offer. (There won't be too many posts, so don't worry about spam.)


----------



## storyhobbit (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks, Alexa!

I've got two projects on their way down the pipeline. Your rates seem very reasonable so I'll definitely submit later. One is a monthly serial, the first arc of which covers 12 episode (1 year) and I estimate at around 55k, finished in April. The other is a novel that I will finish around June, and I estimate 75k. 

Bookmarked your site.


----------



## Steven Kelliher (Jul 12, 2016)

alexabooks said:


> *IMPORTANT UPDATE*
> 
> I know there are many authors who can't afford paid services they need, and I know how much it sucks. Since I have more free time now, I've come up with an idea that will give all authors a chance *to get their book proofread for only $50*, irrespective of word count.
> 
> ...


I have a current project (fantasy) that I'm currently doing the heavy lifting editing on now for a more polished Draft 2. Would you be willing to take on a project at or slightly over 200k words?


----------



## Berries (Feb 5, 2015)

Just a heads up- I checked out your website and there's errors on your "about me" section. You might want to fix this


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

storyhobbit said:


> Thanks, Alexa!
> 
> I've got two projects on their way down the pipeline. Your rates seem very reasonable so I'll definitely submit later. One is a monthly serial, the first arc of which covers 12 episode (1 year) and I estimate at around 55k, finished in April. The other is a novel that I will finish around June, and I estimate 75k.
> 
> Bookmarked your site.


Hi! 
That's great! Even if you don't wait for the special offer, you'll get 25% off the first book. Please make sure to submit in advance, especially, in summer 

Alexa


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Steven Kelliher said:


> I have a current project (fantasy) that I'm currently doing the heavy lifting editing on now for a more polished Draft 2. Would you be willing to take on a project at or slightly over 200k words?


Hi Steven!
I could make an exception, seeing how awesome your first book looks, but only at regular price. It would be $200, even with the 'new author' discount. Huge books like this take a lot of time, so I'll have to move 3 or 4 authors to find time for it 
But if you're still interested, please do submit it via my website as soon as you're ready.

Alexa


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Berries said:


> Just a heads up- I checked out your website and there's errors on your "about me" section. You might want to fix this


Hi!
Errors? Plural?  

Edit: false alarm, font issues.


----------



## Steven Kelliher (Jul 12, 2016)

alexabooks said:


> Hi Steven!
> I could make an exception, seeing how awesome your first book looks, but only at regular price. It would be $200, even with the 'new author' discount. Huge books like this take a lot of time, so I'll have to move 3 or 4 authors to find time for it
> But if you're still interested, please do submit it via my website as soon as you're ready.
> 
> Alexa


Excellent. I'll get back to you soon via your site. Still getting together a working draft. Probably going to be another week or two.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Steven Kelliher said:


> Excellent. I'll get back to you soon via your site. Still getting together a working draft. Probably going to be another week or two.


I'm all booked for the next two weeks, but I'll keep your book in mind!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Steven Kelliher said:


> Excellent. I'll get back to you soon via your site. Still getting together a working draft. Probably going to be another week or two.


Actually, I'd split this in two, so you could pay the second half after you've seen what I found in the first 100K. It _is _a big project, after all


----------



## hulklogan (Jul 13, 2015)

I recently added Alexa as a second editor to go over all 12 of my books. Not only are her rates great, her work exceptional, but she also put up with my ridiculously tight-time lines (and me as well).

Two thumbs up, highly recommend.

Pat


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*To everyone who's been waiting for the special offer, here it is!* Submit your book for proofreading today and pay only $50, no matter how big it is.

Please check this post for more details  and head over to my website to submit your book.

Please notice that the special offer is for when I have a little free time in between regular orders, so I can only give you an approximate time frame (about 7 days). You'll still have to send me the book and payment right away so I can start reading it as soon as I have the chance. Everything else will be the same, and I'll do my best to help you find every single error in your manuscript.

*Good luck!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

alexabooks said:


> To everyone who's been waiting for the special offer, here it is!* Submit your book for proofreading today and pay only $50, no matter how big it is.*
> 
> Please check this post for more details  and head over to my website to submit your book.
> 
> ...


It's been a busy month so far, but I've got just enough time for another special offer! Please read the rules before you submit


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I've got 4 open spots in May, so if you need a proofreader, now is the good time to submit your book 

*Website*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still taking submissions for May! Please check out *my website* and submit your book if you need a proofreader


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Alexa was one of two proofreaders for my recent book, and I was happy with her work. It still blows my mind that after a long edit and multiple passes that things are still missed, but Alexa found them. She was quick and easy to work with, and I look forward to using her services again on the next book!


----------



## sophia ann (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi,

Are you still available for proofreading? I am looking for someone to proofread my 87,000 word story ASAP!  It’s already been edited, I just need that one last check.

Thanks 
Sophie


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

sophia ann said:


> Hi,
> Are you still available for proofreading? I am looking for someone to proofread my 87,000 word story ASAP!  It's already been edited, I just need that one last check.
> Thanks
> Sophie


If it's urgent, I can proof your book after the one I'm reading now. It'll take 3-4 days. I've checked out your sample, and it looks clean enough. Please submit your book via the website, and I'll get back to you right away!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

If anyone needs a proofer, I can take one more book in May


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

alexabooks said:


> Still taking submissions for May! Please check out *my website* and submit your book if you need a proofreader


Now taking submissions for June and July!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a question. How would you feel about leaving comments as you proofread? Not changing things as an editor might do, but pointing out things that you think need some work?


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Evenstar said:


> I have a question. How would you feel about leaving comments as you proofread? Not changing things as an editor might do, but pointing out things that you think need some work?


You mean like a beta reader? Proofing included, or just critique? When I proofread, I always point out plot inconsistencies or anything weird, really.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

alexabooks said:


> You mean like a beta reader? Proofing included, or just critique? When I proofread, I always point out plot inconsistencies or anything weird, really.


Just a proofreader who leaves notes as well. I suppose that kind of is a bit like a beta reader who proofreads.
I'm just sadly trying to find someone who can do what my last one did. He used to leave humerous comments about my plot holes and when someone did things out of character. That sort of thing.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Evenstar said:


> Just a proofreader who leaves notes as well. I suppose that kind of is a bit like a beta reader who proofreads.
> I'm just sadly trying to find someone who can do what my last one did. He used to leave humerous comments about my plot holes and when someone did things out of character. That sort of thing.


Oh, sure! When it comes to books, I'm pretty critical, so if there's anything even slightly strange or silly, I can't ignore it. I just usually keep these things to myself 
Btw, your monster post on keywords changed my life   (and 3 more authors').


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

alexabooks said:


> Oh, sure! When it comes to books, I'm pretty critical, so if there's anything even slightly strange or silly, I can't ignore it. I just usually keep these things to myself
> Btw, your monster post on keywords changed my life   (and 3 more authors').


SOLD! LOL
I'll fill out your submission form when we get back from half-term break x


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Evenstar said:


> SOLD! LOL
> I'll fill out your submission form when we get back from half-term break x


Great! Looking forward to it  I think I've read one of your freebies a couple years ago


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I have two open spots between June 11-17th. *Please use the website to submit your book!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

The summer spots are filling in very quickly, *June's all booked*, but if anyone needs a proofer for July, please submit your book via my website.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm available from 7/04 to 7/17, so please use my website to submit your book for proofreading. *(The rest of July is already booked.)*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I've got a couple more open slots in July, and won't be able to take many submissions in August, so please use my website to *submit your book for proofreading.*


----------



## storyhobbit (Feb 16, 2017)

I submitted a request via your website. Hopefully it went through. Real name is Jason.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

storyhobbit said:


> I submitted a request via your website. Hopefully it went through. Real name is Jason.


It did! I just emailed you back


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

That's great. My book is 500,000 words. Is that okay? LOL  It's an omnibus.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

lostones said:


> That's great. My book is 500,000 words. Is that okay? LOL It's an omnibus.


As long as it's ready for proofing, and you're ready to pay $650 for it and wait a month, I've got nothing against it  That's basically 5 books. Plus, I have regulars every month, so I'd have to put it down every now and then.

If you need me, just use the website to submit your monster book!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I've got one open spot in August*, if anyone needs me (between 15-21/0

Submit here


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm leaving on vacation, so I'll be unavailable for 10 days or so, but feel free to submit your books via the website. 
*The number of submissions for September and October will be limited to 4*, so please book a slot in advance, if you need me. (I have regulars who submit a book every month, too).
Submissions for August are now closed.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*NEW SERVICE - SAMPLE CRITIQUE* ($50)

It's been a while since I updated this topic, with all the work I've been getting from my regulars  But I figured I can find a bit of time for a new service, especially, since many authors who contact me are only publishing their first book.

Authors often ask me what I think of their books, and I'm happy to help and share my thoughts and all, except it feels a bit backward, to point out issues that won't be fixed anyway. You need critique way before proofing and editing, so you can actually apply everything you've learned, and fix the problems before you spend hundreds of dollars on editing. Besides, the idea of revising the whole book instead of spotting your mistakes right away and working on them as you go has always bothered me.

That's why I decided to offer a new service - *sample critique*.

I will read the first few chapters of your book (up to 10K) and give you a detailed critique. I will analyze your writing style, setting, characterization, plot, point of view, worldbuilding; point out grammar errors and poor word usage; fix sentence structure and plot holes. Plus, I will give you an honest and (mostly) objective opinion of your opening chapters, characters, story, etc.

I'm mostly doing this for new authors, but of course, everyone is welcome to submit their book via my website and see if I can help improve their writing.

*P.s. if anyone needs me for proofreading, November 14th and 21st are open!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still have 2 open slots in November!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

If anyone needs me in November, I still can squeeze in a couple more books!

Please *use my website* to submit your book for proofreading.


----------



## RayBright (Nov 6, 2012)

Finished ten minutes ago. I'm ready if you are. Lemme know.

Ray


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

RayBright said:


> Finished ten minutes ago. I'm ready if you are. Lemme know.
> 
> Ray


Replied via email! Let me know if you got it


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

While I'm working on Ray's book, November 14th has opened again  Anyone who needs me is welcome *to submit their book* for proofreading!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for December  Please use my website *to submit your book!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Don't forget that I now also offer beta-reading services  Read about it on my website.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*SPECIAL OFFER*​
*Submit your book for proofreading* during the weekend and pay only half - *any book under 75K words for $50!*
The first 3 authors to contact me will get their manuscripts back within 48 hrs, so if you're in a hurry, this offer is for you 
I've also got plenty of open slots in December and January.

Alexa 

Update: two slots already taken - one left!​


----------



## Allyson J. (Nov 26, 2014)

Alexa is a fantastic proofreader. Her work is so thorough--she caught mistakes that others passed right over! She has proofread three books for me and I could not be more pleased with her services. Thanks Alexa!!!


----------



## A J Sika (Apr 22, 2016)

Alexa just finished proofreading my fourth book with her and as usual her work was great. She caught mistakes that I didn't even know I was making and is a lot better than other proofreaders I've worked with.

Good job, Alexa!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks Allyson and Linda for your reviews 

I have a few *open slots in December*, so if anyone needs a proofreader, just click the image in my signature to go to my website


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still taking submissions for December!

*-20% off your first book  (limited time offer)*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for January and February! *


----------



## brwi (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Alexa.  Would you happen to have time for a short story next week?


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

brwi said:


> Hi Alexa. Would you happen to have time for a short story next week?


Absolutely! Please submit it via the contact form on my website


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for January  Please use my website *to submit your book!*


----------



## VayneLine (Mar 3, 2017)

What if my book is over 100k?


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

VayneLine said:


> What if my book is over 100k?


Depends on the genre and time frame. If it's sci-fi, you're welcome to submit the book, and we'll adjust the price and time frame, including the 20% discount


----------



## PatGreen (Feb 1, 2017)

I've used Alexa for three of my books and she's always been quick, thorough and reliable. I HIGHLY recommend her services.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

PatGreen said:


> I've used Alexa for three of my books and she's always been quick, thorough and reliable. I HIGHLY recommend her services.


Thank you! 

*Happy New Year everyone!! *


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Still got a few open slots in January!* Please use the website to submit your book!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for February!*

Please use the website to submit your book!


----------



## Richard Tongue (Jul 19, 2012)

I highly recommend that you take advantage of this - I had one of my books edited by Alexa, and I've got another in the queue - she's fast, reliable and extremely good!

Richard


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Richard Tongue said:


> I highly recommend that you take advantage of this - I had one of my books edited by Alexa, and I've got another in the queue - she's fast, reliable and extremely good!
> 
> Richard


Thank you, Richard


----------



## achick (Sep 26, 2016)

Alexa did an excellent job with my book! I'd recommend her to anyone looking for a proofreader. She was quick, professional, responsive to messages, and easy to work with.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

achick said:


> Alexa did an excellent job with my book! I'd recommend her to anyone looking for a proofreader. She was quick, professional, responsive to messages, and easy to work with.


Thank you! 

*If anyone needs me, I've got open slots in February!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*If anyone needs a proofreader, the last week of February is open (but not for long).*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for March! *Please use the website to submit your book.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still got a few open slots in March, if anyone needs a proofreader or beta-reader! Please use the website to submit your book.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*The second week of March is still open, guys.* Use the website to contact me.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now scheduling for March and April!*
Please use the website to submit your book.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for April and May!*
Please use the website to submit your book.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

alexabooks said:


> *Now booking for April and May!*
> Please use the website to submit your book.


*Still got a couple slots left in April!*


----------



## DIAMONDSINTHESKY (May 14, 2017)

Good rates. I'll keep you in mind for the second book in my series as my last proofreader made almost as many mistakes as I did.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

DIAMONDSINTHESKY said:


> Good rates. I'll keep you in mind for the second book in my series as my last proofreader made almost as many mistakes as I did.


Thanks 

*I'm now booking for May, if anyone's interested, and I'll be on vacation in June, so make sure you've scheduled in advance!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for May!*
Please use the website to submit your book.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Change of plans - *now booking for June! May is all booked up.*
Please use the website to submit your book.


----------



## old.pal.marcus (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey kboards,

I'm new here. I admit, I just made this account so that I could say how awesome Alexa is. If you're thinking of hiring her, DO IT.

There's an old saying that goes "Fast, cheap, or good. You can only pick two." Alexa proves that adage wrong. Not only was she amazingly affordable, but she also turned around a 100K manuscript in four days. And as for the "good" part: I thought the text was clean until she handed it back to me with over 40 glaring typos fixed.

I'll trust all of my future proofreading needs to Alexa's keen eye. You should, too!

(To prove I'm real and not a spambot, here's a Goodreads link to the book Alexa proofed: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/39751204-one-must-kill-another )


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

old.pal.marcus said:


> Hey kboards,
> 
> I'm new here. I admit, I just made this account so that I could say how awesome Alexa is. If you're thinking of hiring her, DO IT.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Marcus! Happy to help


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Still booking for June, if anyone needs a proofer *


----------



## Saboth (May 6, 2017)

Just used Alexa's proofreading service. She did an amazing turnaround on short notice, was very reasonably priced, and did a great job.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Saboth said:


> Just used Alexa's proofreading service. She did an amazing turnaround on short notice, was very reasonably priced, and did a great job.


Thank you  *I still got a few open slots in June, if anyone needs me!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for June and July  20% off your first book, limited-time offer.*

Please use the website to submit your book.


----------



## KitSarge (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Alexa,
How comfortable are you with Historical Women's Fiction set in the Civil War?


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

KitSarge said:


> Hi Alexa,
> How comfortable are you with Historical Women's Fiction set in the Civil War?


Perfectly comfortable


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Just 2 more slots left in June! *
Please use the website to submit your book.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for July (and can still squeeze in one more in June). *Limited time special offer - 20% off your first book!*
*You can book a proofread even if you don't have a specific date yet* - I'll save a slot, and we'll move it later if need be


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*June is all booked - now booking for July!*

Also, I wanted to remind you *to check your Spam folder* if you don't hear from me - in fact, whenever you contact someone new, you can expect their reply to end up in Spam. I've recently had a problem when one of my regulars and I lost 5 days because his 3 emails somehow didn't reach me, after almost 2 years of working together. I use Thunderbird for all my emails, and there was nothing in Spam. Somehow, those emails ended up in the Spam folder in the web version, so I had to find a way to switch that one off, too. His emails were the only ones, so there's really no logic there.

So if you don't hear from me at any point in our conversation, don't be shy and send me another message via the website or post here on Kboards. *I'm never offline for more than a day,* unless I'm on vacation and there's an update here, in this thread.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Got a few more open slots in July, if anyone needs a proofreader!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Just a few more open slots in July (22-31st), as well as a couple of days when I can squeeze in anything under 45K. June is overbooked.
*Please use the website to submit your book!*


----------



## lethomasjr (Dec 6, 2017)

Incredibly fast and dependable. Do yourself a favor and gain some peace of mind. My latest book had already been through editors, beta readers and the ARC team when I thought one last proofread wouldn't hurt. I'm so glad I did. 

Thank you, Alexa. I look forward to working with you again in the future!


----------



## CasperValentine (Mar 14, 2018)

lethomasjr said:


> Incredibly fast and dependable. Do yourself a favor and gain some peace of mind. My latest book had already been through editors, beta readers and the ARC team when I thought one last proofread wouldn't hurt. I'm so glad I did.
> 
> Thank you, Alexa. I look forward to working with you again in the future!


I 2nd this! I think my editor did a great job but I'm glad I had Alexa take a final look. She fit my short novel into her busy schedule and was fast and did a great job!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback! I appreciate it 

*Just a couple of open slots in July left* - please use the website to submit your book.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

July is all booked up. Only a couple of slots left in August + a couple of days reserved for urgent jobs under 50K. 
Please keep in mind that I need *2-4 full days* for books between 50K and 110K, so I can't squeeze you in unless someone cancels (and even then, there's probably a line before you). 
It's best to book 4-6 weeks in advance and swap slots later, if you're not ready. You don't have to pay anything in advance, and even if you have to cancel, I won't mind (just like the line of people waiting). Just please let me know about any changes right away, and not when I email you for the book file.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for September!* And if you have anything under 50K, I might be able to fit you in before then


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for September, but August 13th just opened up, if you've got anything under 70K.*
Starting with September, I'll be making some changes in my scheduling process so I can fit in more books, including urgent ones. Please note that if you want it done as fast as possible, I'll need the book and payment sent ahead of schedule, so I can start it whenever I have a few hours. Also, the discount doesn't apply to urgent jobs.
I'll also add a FAQ to my website soon, to save my time and yours


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I have a couple of open slots in August for books under 90K.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*August is all booked up! Still got a few open slots in September *


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Starting with September, I'll be taking less work to focus more on my own writing. So please book in advance to make sure I can fit you in.
*I still have a couple of open slots in September if anyone needs me!*


----------



## NatTHill (Jan 7, 2018)

I would like to thank Alexa for doing a great job and fitting me in on a short notice. I would definitely recommend.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

NatTHill said:


> I would like to thank Alexa for doing a great job and fitting me in on a short notice. I would definitely recommend.


Thank you!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for October!* 
I know it's still early, but summers are hectic because of vacations (and so is September for me).
There are also fewer slots now that I can't work as much, so please book in advance. Authors here will confirm that I always try to speed up the process, move up work when plans get cancelled, so you don't have to wait 2 months; work on my days off, on vacation, in my sleep  
But there's still a limit to what I can do 

*Please use the website to submit your book.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I've added a FAQ to my website* - please check it out, and if you have more questions, let me know! Maybe I'll add some more Q&A 
Still booking for October!


----------



## ethansan (Aug 15, 2014)

Used Alexa for the first time, but certainly won't be the last. Really appreciate you being able to squeeze my books in around your other work.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

ethansan said:


> Used Alexa for the first time, but certainly won't be the last. Really appreciate you being able to squeeze my books in around your other work.


Thank you! 
*Got just a couple more open slots in October, if anyone needs a proofreader!*


----------



## dpwoolliscroft (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi there. I sent you a request on your website earlier today. Did you get it? I need help in October.  Thanks!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

dpwoolliscroft said:


> Hi there. I sent you a request on your website earlier today. Did you get it? I need help in October. Thanks!


Sure, replied via email


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Good news, everyone! There's been a change in my schedule, and a few more slots in October just opened up. So for once, I'm not booked up for 2 months 

*Upd:* PayPal has finally fixed the issue with my account that didn't allow me to log in as often as I needed, so I can now use invoices. Yay! Free invoices for everyone! 

Also, *for a limited time, the 15% discount for new authors is back*  so hurry up and submit your book!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Still booking for October! 15% off your first book for a limited time!*
Please use the website to submit your book.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

alexabooks said:


> *Still booking for October! 15% off your first book for a limited time!*
> Please use the website to submit your book.


Just a few more open slots, guys!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for November! 15% off your first book for a limited time*


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

Thank you for posting! I'm looking for some editorial services for an upcoming work and will certainly keep this in mind.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Nicksm28 said:


> Thank you for posting! I'm looking for some editorial services for an upcoming work and will certainly keep this in mind.


  Just please book in advance (at least a month) to make sure I can fit you in!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for November and December!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Only a few more open slots in December! *Please book in advance because the end of the year is always very busy


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for December!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for January!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

January is starting to fill in, so please book in advance!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Still booking for January!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Got a few more open slots in January! 
*I won't be working on weekends anymore, so please book in advance to make sure I can fit you in.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Just two more open slots in January! *Happy holidays, everyone! *


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you for posting this. I'll be using you very soon. I like your pricing very much. I've favorited your Website.



alexabooks said:


> Hello everyone!
> I usually don't advertise my services, as I get enough submissions through word of mouth, but I finally made a web page and decided to share it here. I'll be stuck at home for the next two months due to health issues, so I'll have plenty of time to proofread more books. Please visit my website for more details http://alexabooks.wixsite.com/authors and share it with your friends. I hope this will be helpful to somebody


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

You're welcome!

*There are still two open slots (first/last week of January)!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Just one more open slot in January!
*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Got only one more open slot in February! *


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

Just wanted to stop in and say that I recently used Alexa and was very pleased. She's thorough, professional, courteous, and honest. And her services are reasonably priced.  Pretty much all I could ask for, and I intend to use her again.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words, Tony!

*A couple of slots have opened up in February, if anyone needs me!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for February and March!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Just two more open slots in February! *


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still got one open slot in February, and now also booking for March!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*February 25th is still open, if anyone needs a proofreader!*


----------



## HN Wake (Feb 24, 2015)

Just discovered Alexa and WOW does that make my world so much better. She's smart, efficient, effective and reasonably priced. And excellent communicator. EXACTLY what all of us need! 

She is definitely on my 'go-to' list now for all future books. Could not recommend higher.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

HN Wake said:


> Just discovered Alexa and WOW does that make my world so much better. She's smart, efficient, effective and reasonably priced. And excellent communicator. EXACTLY what all of us need!
> 
> She is definitely on my 'go-to' list now for all future books. Could not recommend higher.


Thank you! 

February's all booked up! Now booking for March, people!

*Forgot to add: the 20% discount is back for a limited time! Please submit your books via the website.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Still have a few open slots in March!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for March and April! Just click the banner in my signature to go to my site.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for April! March is all booked up!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for April!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Got a few open slots in April, if anyone needs a proofreader!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*April is all booked up, and only a few open slots in May are left! Please book in advance if you need me!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for May and June!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Just one more open slot in May, if anyone needs me!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

May is all booked, and June is filling in quickly, so please book in advance! I won't be taking as many books in the next 3 months.


----------



## Riven (Aug 7, 2016)

Very impressed with Alexa's proofreading service. I had been looking for a second proofreader for a while, and I'm very glad I came across her thread. She has proofread two books for me so far, and I've found her to be thorough, knowledgeable, and prompt.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Riven said:


> Very impressed with Alexa's proofreading service. I had been looking for a second proofreader for a while, and I'm very glad I came across her thread. She has proofread two books for me so far, and I've found her to be thorough, knowledgeable, and prompt.


Thank you!!

*June is all booked, folks! Now booking for July!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for July, if anyone needs me!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still have a few open slots in July!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Got a few more open slots in July!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for July and August!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for July, and August is also mostly booked!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Got just two more open slots in July and August!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

August is all booked! I can squeeze in one more short book in July, if anyone needs me


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for September! (July and August are all booked up.)*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I will only take a few books in September, and even fewer in October, so please book in advance!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for September!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

A few slots in September are already taken, so please book in advance!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Only two more open slots (late September)!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*September is all booked up! I have only one more open slot in October.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

September and October are all booked up! *Now booking for November, and please check the website for updated prices!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for November!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I have an opening for a book under 70K (Sep 26th).*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for November!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Only a couple more open slots left in November!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Still booking for November, and also, a slot has opened up in October!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I've got 2 open slots next week! Also, now booking for December.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for December - November is all booked!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I've got just one more open slot in December! Please book in advance if you need a proofreader.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for January! I can take one more book under 50K in December, if anyone needs a proofreader!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for January!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

It's been a while since I did a special offer. *Since it's holiday season and all, it's $20 off your first book for a limited time!*
Now booking for January and February


----------



## D. A. J. F. (Mar 29, 2019)

alexabooks said:


> Hello everyone!
> I usually don't advertise my services, as I get enough submissions through word of mouth, but I finally made a web page and decided to share it here. I'll be stuck at home for the next two months due to health issues, so I'll have plenty of time to proofread more books. Please visit my website for more details http://alexabooks.wixsite.com/authors and share it with your friends. I hope this will be helpful to somebody


Your website is nice, I like that everything is on the first page.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

D. A. J. F. said:


> Your website is nice, I like that everything is on the first page.


Thanks! 
I still have a couple of open slots in January, if anyone needs a proofreader! And happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I can fit in one more short book in January! Now booking for February, too.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*There's one more open slot in January, if anyone needs a proofreader!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for February and March!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for March, and I still have 2 open slots in February!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I have an opening in early February, if anyone needs a proofreader! *


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have an open slot in February and two in March! 
I also once more offer beta reading at $0.0015 per word. Proofreading is now $0.002 per word.
Please check my website for updated info.
*$20 off your first proofread!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I still have open slots in February and March!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I can take one more short book in March! Now booking for April.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still have a few open slots, if anyone needs a proofreader!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*March is booked up. Now booking for April and May.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

May is quickly filling in, so please book in advance!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I have just a couple more open slots in April! Stay safe, everyone!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I have only one more open slot in April and two in May!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I have 2 open slots in May! April is all booked.*

A quick reminder - if you need to cancel, please take a minute to let your editor/proofreader know. They'll have a chance to move up someone else. Don't disappear at the last moment, especially, repeatedly. It's not harmless, because freelancers' income depends on it.

A big thank you to my regulars who are always on time/professional/responsible.  May Amazon gods bless you with lots of $$$


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for May!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for June and July! May is all booked up.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have a couple more open slots in June and July! Please book in advance if you need a proofreader.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*June is all booked up! Now booking for July.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still have a few open slots in July!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for July and August!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one more open slot in July, if anyone needs proofreading!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for July and August!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still have one open slot in late July, if anyone needs a proofreader!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for July and August!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still have a few open slots in July and August!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*July is all booked up! Now booking for August.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I've got just one more open slot in August! Now booking for September.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I'm now booking for September!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for September!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still have a few open slots in September!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for September and October! *


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still have a couple of open slots in September!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I have just one more open slot in September! Now booking for October. *


----------



## rookiewriter (Feb 7, 2019)

I was really impressed with Alexa's proofreading service. She managed to find many small mistakes and typos in my manuscript and did so very fast. Also, reasonably priced, so you receive a lot for your money. Would definitely recommend her to anyone in search of a swift, honest, and professional proofreader.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

rookiewriter said:


> I was really impressed with Alexa's proofreading service. She managed to find many small mistakes and typos in my manuscript and did so very fast. Also, reasonably priced, so you receive a lot for your money. Would definitely recommend her to anyone in search of a swift, honest, and professional proofreader.


Thank you! 

*I still have one open slot in September! *


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I have an open slot next week and a few more in October!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I still have an open slot next week! Now booking for October.
*


----------



## chocbunny (Feb 27, 2019)

Alexa did a rgeat job of proofing my manuscript. Even though it had gone under intense scrutinty from an editor and myself (twice), I still had several punctuation  errors, so many that I will be eternaly greatful that she found them and pointed them out. Alexa is also timely and reasonable. I look forward to working with herin the future on other projects. 

Thanks, Alexa!

Leslie H.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

chocbunny said:


> Alexa did a rgeat job of proofing my manuscript. Even though it had gone under intense scrutinty from an editor and myself (twice), I still had several punctuation errors, so many that I will be eternaly greatful that she found them and pointed them out. Alexa is also timely and reasonable. I look forward to working with herin the future on other projects.
> 
> Thanks, Alexa!
> 
> Leslie H.


Thank you! Looking forward to proofreading your next book 

*I still have a few open slots in October!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for October and November!

My website, in case you need to copy/paste because of the problem here https://alexabooks.wixsite.com/authors


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I still have a couple of open slots in October!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for November!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still have a couple of open slots in November!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for December! I have one open slot in November, too.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I still have an open slot next week, if anyone needs a proofreader!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for December!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*December is all booked up! Now booking for January.*


----------



## Antifragile (May 18, 2018)

Thanks, Alexa.  It takes a special person to catch all the details that you do - I'm glad you're out there keeping us all looking good!  You did an amazing job and you turned my manuscript around very fast. I look forward to sending you my next novel when it's done!
Byron TD Smith
Windfall: A Henry Lysyk Mystery


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks! Your book was fun. 

*A slot just opened up in December! I have just one more open slot in January, too.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still have one open slot in January!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

January is all booked up! Now booking for February.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Happy holidays, everyone! I still have a few open slots in February, if anyone needs me.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Happy New Year!  
I have a couple of open slots in February - please book in advance as I'll be taking fewer books for the next few months!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for February!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for February and March!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still have a couple of open slots in February!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for February and March!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in February, if anyone needs a proofreader!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in March! Now booking for April.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

A slot just opened in April for a short book, if anyone needs a proofreader!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still have an open slot in late April!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Just one open slot left in April, if anyone needs a proofreader!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks to another lockdown, I can take a couple more books in May!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for May!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for May and June!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in May!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for June!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in June!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

$20 off your first book for a limited time!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for July!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I've been compiling a list of errors I find in nearly every self-published book, so I set up a Facebook page that you can follow and get daily tips. My goal is to keep it as simple as possible. Like and turn on notifications because otherwise FB won't show you all the posts I make.

I have one more open slot in late July!*


----------



## travelinged (Apr 6, 2014)

Ah, but access requires actually going to Facebook.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for August!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still have a few open slots in August!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for August and September!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still have two open slots in August!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for August and September!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in August!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I can squeeze in one more book in August! September is booked up.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I still have one open slot in August!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I can take one more book in August and one in September!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

A slot just opened up in September!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for September and October!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for October!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for November!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in November!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in November and two in December!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I can take one more short book in December!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I can take one more short book in November and December!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for December and January!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still can take one more short book in December!


----------



## alhawke (Apr 24, 2019)

I just want to give a shout-out to Alexa. I discovered her here through Kboards and decided to try her proofread services. She just finished one of my books and did a fantastic job. She's fast, affordable, and thorough. I'll be contacting her again. Thanks, Alexa!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

alhawke said:


> I just want to give a shout-out to Alexa. I discovered her here through Kboards and decided to try her proofread services. She just finished one of my books and did a fantastic job. She's fast, affordable, and thorough. I'll be contacting her again. Thanks, Alexa!


Thank you so much! 

December is booked up! Now booking for January.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have a few open slots in January!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Happy holidays, everyone! I'm still booking for January.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy New Year!! 
I have one open slot in January!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for January and February!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I can take one more book in January, if anyone needs a proofreader! *


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for February!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have two open slots in February!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I can take one more book in February!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I have one open slot next week and one in March!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I can take one small book next week!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for April!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have two open slots in April!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*Now booking for April and May!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have two open slots in May and two in April!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I still have open slots in April and just one in May!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I can take one more book in April!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I have one open slot in May! Now booking for June too.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I only have two more open slots in June, so please book in advance if you need me!*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I can take one more book in May. Now booking for July!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for June and July!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in June!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in June and one in July!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for July and August!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in July!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I can take one more book in July and August!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I still have an open slot in July!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for August and September!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I have two open slots in August! $20 off your first book for a limited time.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for August and September!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in August!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have an open slot next week if anyone needs a proofreader!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for September!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have two open slots in September and one in October!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I can take one more short book in September, if anyone needs a proofreader!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in September and one in October!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for October!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for October and November!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in October!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I can take one more book in October and two in November!


----------



## Michael Davis (Dec 17, 2019)

I had Alexa proofread my first novel. Excellent work, quick response, and a reasonable rate. Recommended!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Michael Davis said:


> I had Alexa proofread my first novel. Excellent work, quick response, and a reasonable rate. Recommended!


Thank you! 
I have two open slots in November!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for November and December!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

If anyone needs a proofreader, I have an open slot next week.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for November and December!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in November!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for December!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have three open slots in December!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Still booking for December and January!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have one open slot in December!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

*I have two open slots in January! Also, don't forget to follow my FB page where I share the most common errors I see in self-published books.*


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Happy holidays, everyone! 
I still have two open slots in January.


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

Now booking for January and February!


----------



## alexabooks (Dec 3, 2016)

I have two open slots in February!


----------

